# How do you calculate your puppy's age



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, so I've been calculating Riley's age based off the exact number of weeks since she was born (September 5th) and then converting those weeks into months. Just recently, my husband argued that technically if you're going by calendar months instead of by weeks, the age calculation differs. I am so confused and I'm not sure how to figure out Riley's age now. It's been 25 weeks exactly (7 day weeks) since she was born, so that would make her 6.25 months in my mind (25 divided by 4 weeks in a month), but according to my hubby if you're going by calendar months she isn't 6 months old until March 5th. 

Am I doing this correctly? :-\


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Using your method, Riley would be 13 months old on his first birthday. 

I think your husband wins this one!


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

haha, I noticed you were doing it that way and have totally been using your estimates since our pups are from the same liter, but when at the vet or whatever I just figure (month) the 5th - ie, your hubby's method

which I actually think might be more accurate since there's TECHNICALLY 4.34812141 weeks in a month.
so 25weeks/4.348 = 5.749
so at 26weeks/4.348 = 5.97 (6months, almost exactly) which will be about the 5th


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha! The hubby will be glad to hear he's right... for once. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I use calendar months, Ruby was born on 21st June so I use every 21st of the month as a yardstick for her age


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

The EXACT same thing happened with us. We figured it out around 4 months. I think months are the appropriate count. 

So funny.

My dog trainer said her friend did that when she had kids too.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

You know you're a crazy dog person when...
lol

I'm so glad ours is 2 years old now. I can finally stop telling strangers how many weeks and months she is.
A dog walker made fun of me for it and I couldn't help but laugh at myself... 

Enjoy your puppies!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, threefsh, your husband is right... ;D


If you adopt a stray, like I did, all you can say when asked is -- "Willie is approximately 4-1/2 to 5 years old," etc. The older they get, the less important it seems. BUT also, the older they get, the more you treasure the time you spend with them. It has always seemed so unfair to me that the dog's lifespan is so short! Enjoy your puppies; that puppyhood flies by so fast.


----------

